# Trovoada em Almada - 01/04/2012



## criz0r (2 Abr 2012 às 01:14)

Boa noite pessoal, aqui vai um tópico dedicado há forte trovoada que se abateu um pouco por toda a margem sul neste fim de tarde.
Fui até ao Almada Fórum e quando de lá sai pelas 20h ao longe já via alguns clarões e não estava nada há espera que ela viesse para estes lados mas depressa me enganei.
A caminho de casa o Céu começou a escurecer  e ao mesmo tempo que o sol se começava a pôr as nuvens iam ficando cada vez mais ameaçadoras.
Chegado há zona do parque da paz eis que ela começa a descarregar com algum granizo há mistura e confesso que com tais nuvens por cima de mim e com o vento fortíssimo que se levantou de repente eu pensei logo que ia acontecer alguma coisa tal como um possível Tornado. A situação durou mais ou menos 20 minutos até chegar a casa mas acabou por tocar ligeiramente de raspão aqui em Almada.
Mostro-vos algumas fotos que consegui tirar e peço desculpa uma vez que algumas estão tremidas muito devido ao facto do vento muito forte e da chuva que batia contra a minha lente.


----------



## squidward (2 Abr 2012 às 04:08)

Belos registos!!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Abr 2012 às 21:25)

Grande Registo, parece que foi retirado do programa caçadores de tempestades no discovery channel.

Muitos parabéns parece mesmo a formação de um tornado aí em Almada, mas como o vento era pouco não dáva.


----------

